# Today on RO- Thursday!



## mouse_chalk (Oct 22, 2009)

[align=center]





*Thursday, 22nd October 2009*




Hello!













Are you, or your bunnies celebrating a special day? Don't forget to add it to the  Calendar! 









*Infirmary News:*

*Skyler* and *Rory* have  antibiotics for a UTI - send good thoughts to them and* Snowy Shiloh*!


*Chippy* is still  fighting bravely on - *JimD* is broadcasting live from the bunny room regularly- don't forget to tune in and send them good wishes...

*murph72*'s  Bentley  sadly. RIP Bentley...


ray:






*Slavetoabunny* is wondering if  7 is a lucky number?  She has just taken in 3 more fosters! But sssshh! Don't tell her husband!
:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:




*kirbyultra* is wondering how you got your  houseful of bunnies? 





















*Chickadee289* is wondering if there is something wrong with her bunny or if he just  likes to BINKY! 
:rabbithop




*Dia* has welcomed a new bunny into her home-  a big one!  Go and congratulate her and look at the pictures!

:apollo:




*kirbyultra* is wondering how to  increase hay consumption  for Toby whilst he's shedding? Any suggestions?








honeybunnylovesthumper is concerned about  diarrhea after beginning a food-switch? 
:dunno




*Jashaira* is looking for advice on  modifying cages  for bunnies to use?









*Orchid* is having a bit of a  crazy time  right now and could use some virtual hugs!
:hug:



Don't forget to cast your daily vote for  Gainesville Rabbit Rescue - they are still trying to break the Number 8 in the State barrier!
:clover:



*hartleybun* is wondering how many of RO's bunny slaves are  artistic or creative?  Go and share your talents!








*



*


*Who is this?!









Have a great day!
*[/align]


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 23, 2009)

Is it Shadow? :?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 23, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Is it Shadow? :?


Nope! Good guess though!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 23, 2009)

It's Autumn's Slately


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 24, 2009)

:O It IS!


----------

